# FireFox VS. IE VS. Other. Which one ?



## HippoSheep (Dec 29, 2007)

Which web-browser is better? Firefox, Internet Explorer, or other? I like FireFox the best.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*Thanks lagman for adding Opera to the polls! Cheers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## JPH (Dec 29, 2007)

I use FireFox mostly, as I never have much problems.
IE always shuts down unexpectedly.

Plus, with Firefox you can skin it and customize it with different add-ons


----------



## HippoSheep (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> I use FireFox mostly, as I never have much problems.
> IE always shuts down unexpectedly.
> 
> Plus, with Firefox you can skin it and customize it with different add-ons




Yup.  You can Pimp out your Firefox


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 29, 2007)

Firefox or Opera or IE. Those are the big 3, and you piss people off when you forget about the best one out of them.


----------



## Banger (Dec 29, 2007)

Firefox and opera are equally good. And IE just sucks bad.


----------



## iritegood (Dec 29, 2007)

Opera's nice too. And it's my secondary browser when I'm not using firefox. Firefox 2 is quite laggy compared to Opera.
But with the latest beta for firefox things have sped up quite a bit.

You should've made opera a choice, it is a very popular browser.


----------



## Beware (Dec 29, 2007)

Agreed.  Opera should have been on here.  I use Firefox, but only because it fits my computer so well with its custom skins and such.  Opera will be my new browser if the next FF release doesn't pick up the pace.  FF2 is rather laggy. =_=;;


----------



## HippoSheep (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> Opera's nice too. And it's my secondary browser when I'm not using firefox. Firefox 2 is quite laggy compared to Opera.
> But with the latest beta for firefox things have sped up quite a bit.
> 
> You should've made opera a choice, it is a very popular browser.



.....

Other Button...I didn't know what else to put.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 29, 2007)

Can you edit the poll?


----------



## HippoSheep (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> Can you edit the poll?



I just tried- No. I can edit the post tho...


----------



## nephdj (Dec 29, 2007)

Opera

fav inbuilt features:
IRC (supports outbound DDC but not inbound), fast browser, nice download tab

fav extra's :
skins and widgets (dr mario and weather widget)


----------



## Samutz (Dec 29, 2007)

I use Firefox on Windows and Linux. Opera Mobile on Windows Mobile.
IE sucks on anything and everything. You could install IE on a wombat and it would still be the most useless part of the wombat.


----------



## the_joeba (Dec 29, 2007)

I actually had a co-worker (who thinks he is all that with computers) tell me that he wouldn't want to switch from IE because 'he likes the tabs'. I really don't like ignorance.


----------



## HippoSheep (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes. IE sucks.


----------



## bluebright (Dec 29, 2007)

I really don't want to sound like some anti-MS loser who thinks open source is the way of the future (like hell is certainly is NOT), but boy IE is so terribly built and set out compared to firefox. Hmm, I've never tried opera though.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 29, 2007)

People who says that IE sucks, can you give me just one reason why it does? I'm using IE all the time and it's just fine. Honestly, Firefox eats a lot of ram and it has compatibility issues. Firefox just doesn't add much to the IE at this point. It used to back in the IE6 days but IE7 is performing pretty good.


----------



## HippoSheep (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Icarus @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> People who says that IE sucks, can you give me just one reason why it does? I'm using IE all the time and it's just fine. Honestly, Firefox eats a lot of ram and it has compatibility issues. Firefox just doesn't add much to the IE at this point. It used to back in the IE6 days but IE7 is performing pretty good.



For me IE lags alot and makes my computer freeze up when I use it.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(HippoSheep @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Icarus @ Dec 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > People who says that IE sucks, can you give me just one reason why it does? I'm using IE all the time and it's just fine. Honestly, Firefox eats a lot of ram and it has compatibility issues. Firefox just doesn't add much to the IE at this point. It used to back in the IE6 days but IE7 is performing pretty good.
> ...


Well, it never lags for me.. If there's a problem with your computer, don't blame IE for that.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 29, 2007)

IE has many security holes, and is slower than Opera. If you like fast things, go for Opera. Much more screen space for the functionality than IE.


----------



## HippoSheep (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Icarus @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(HippoSheep @ Dec 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Icarus @ Dec 29 2007 said:
> ...



I still don't like IE


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 29, 2007)

I just picked up a new laptop and I'm using IE for the first time in years.  Possibly because I'm too lazy to download anything else atm but I like IE7.  It's much like Firefox and Opera now except it doesn't give as much screen space as the latter.

~Fitzy~


----------



## Icarus (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> IE has many security holes, and is slower than Opera. If you like fast things, go for Opera. Much more screen space for the functionality than IE.


Security holes? I never had any problems with viruses on my computer[come to think of it, I NEVER had a problem with viruses ever]. As long as you have a real time protection running on the background, you're good to go[you should have one even if you're not using IE]. Opera is even worse than Firefox about compatiblity. No thanks.


----------



## Urza (Dec 29, 2007)

Firefox hands down on the daily. Opera when browsing from some older systems.


----------



## HippoSheep (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> Firefox hands down on the daily. Opera when browsing from some older systems.



Agreed %100. Make sure to vote.


----------



## OSW (Dec 29, 2007)

50/50 firefox and opera. i like how you can choose to save sessions on opera (as opposed to firefox where you must kill the process and load the session thru recovery).
then occasionally internet explorer.

however, i will start to use opera more these days, considering i prefer the interface over the other two.


----------



## redact (Dec 29, 2007)

firefox FTW!!!


----------



## Urza (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> i like how you can choose to save sessions on opera (as opposed to firefox where you must kill the process and load the session thru recovery).


Options -> Main -> When Firefox Starts: Show my windows and tabs from last time


----------



## DjFIL (Dec 29, 2007)

i'm on mac os x... i use firefox.  on os x it has some kinda of cache issue, after i browse lots of websites (30+ pages in one session, some times way more, some times less) i find it starts having issues with rendering/displaying pages (images totally missing, etc)... and have to quit and restart firefox to resolve.  but even with that annoying issue, i still like it more then safari (which i find slow to run).


----------



## lagman (Dec 29, 2007)

Added Opera to the polls options.

I'm using Firefox 3 Beta 2, it's nice and fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and now it saves the titles of the pages you visit, so let's say you want to see what you've seen lately about Rock Band, you type "rock band" in the address bar and _voila_!





Maybe that was already implemented in an older version or other explorer, but damn..it's really useful.


----------



## ca82686 (Dec 29, 2007)

have you tried the new beta 3 version 2 for firefox?  It now allows you to save the session, even when you close the browser, and is very nice overall.  Firefox is an amazing browser, and my browser of choice, BUT, that being said, there are some things and programs that IE handles better and faster than firefox because it has to use plugins as opposed to having native support for them. (not saying that IE doesnt have plugins and activex stuff =P)  They are far and few between however.  For example, you can't listen to amazon music samples in firefox for some odd reason, but in IE they pop right up with more options.  That is about the only thing that I've seen IE do better.  I haven't upgraded to version 7, because its clunky and IE6 does everything i need it to do, which is not very much.  I have used version 7 extensively and tested things with it, just not on my own computer, it might be better than 6, but i hardly use it so i don't want it. Firefox is the better browser I believe, and the only reason IE has a bigger market share is because its installed on every windows based computer =P


----------



## azotyp (Dec 29, 2007)

Im using firefox because it was first browser in my life that had couple of option to knockout internet explorer like tabs for example. (im not talking about that latest IE because in vista IE have tabs ).


----------



## bluebright (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Icarus @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Dec 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > IE has many security holes, and is slower than Opera. If you like fast things, go for Opera. Much more screen space for the functionality than IE.
> ...



Well, then if you've never had any problems with IE then its just fine. From everyone else's POV (including my own) firefox/opera is only makes IE 'suck' because they offer things that IE doesn't. It's like when people would rather hump Apple's OS's over vista because 'M$ is teh sux!!1!' 

I'd like to punch those un-uneducated morons in the stomach. (no offense to mac-users, but you get my point right?)


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 29, 2007)

Netscape 9

Firefox 2 clone, but it uses way less CPU and RAM (50% sometimes)


----------



## Urza (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> Im using firefox because it was first browser in my life that had couple of option to knockout internet explorer like tabs for example. (im not talking about that latest IE because in vista IE have tabs ).
> 
> IE7 came out before Vista.
> 
> QUOTEIt now allows you to save the session, even when you close the browser


That feature was implemented waaaay back with the first official release of FF2.


----------



## lagman (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(ca82686 @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> .... For example, you can't listen to amazon music samples in firefox for some odd reason, but in IE they pop right up with more options.Â That is about the only thing that I've seen IE do better.Â ...



Poorly programmed sites, trust me, I basically can't see any site of the Mexican government in Firefox, almost pathetic, although it's even worse with Opera


----------



## Mars (Dec 29, 2007)

Firefox is my primary browser, as it never gave me any problems. I also like to give my Firefox a new look through add-ons.
I use Opera occasionally. It's a decent browser that gives you lots of space to browse pages.


----------



## Nero (Dec 29, 2007)

Firefox.. Nuff said.
Much better than IE, and Opera is great too.

I use Firefox on all my Computers though.

~Nero


----------



## amemoryoncelost (Dec 29, 2007)

Was an avid firefox user before 1.5 was out, used it up until about two weeks ago. Switched to Flock and wasn't impressed enough to stay with it. Now I'm using Safari. Miss all of the options I had with firefox, but I really can't deal with the resources it takes to run it. Running at 50% is just too much for me, plus it was getting really buggy and didn't want to deal with tracking down which addon was causing issues.

Been happy with safari, runs well and doesn't use up as much memory.


----------



## lookout (Dec 29, 2007)

FireFox

Pro: Fast browsing, quick tabs, user friendly...
Con: eat hell a lot of ram, slowdown loading youtube video ..


----------



## Nero (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(amemoryoncelost @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> Was an avid firefox user before 1.5 was out, used it up until about two weeks ago. Switched to Flock and wasn't impressed enough to stay with it. Now I'm using Safari. Miss all of the options I had with firefox, but I really can't deal with the resources it takes to run it. Running at 50% is just too much for me, plus it was getting really buggy and didn't want to deal with tracking down which addon was causing issues.
> 
> Been happy with safari, runs well and doesn't use up as much memory.



Hmm.. Maybe a better computer would help?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Icarus @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Dec 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > IE has many security holes, and is slower than Opera. If you like fast things, go for Opera. Much more screen space for the functionality than IE.
> ...



If anything there is too much security in IE sometimes.  Can you back up your statement kellyan95?

~Fitzy~


----------



## Icarus (Dec 29, 2007)

You know what Firefox is good for ? It's very good for browsing for porn and doing Gaming Lagoon offers. I love that feature that deletes all the browsing history[cookies, temp files, everything] when you close the Firefox window, leaving no trace behind. But I can't do without my cookies on IE


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(JKR Firefox @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Icarus @ Dec 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Dec 29 2007 said:
> ...



Ever seen a hijackthis log?


----------



## Sick Wario (Dec 29, 2007)

firefox the best these days!

anyone else running vista x64 ultimate can try this FAST and stable 64 bit build (Dec 3rd)


http://www.vector64.com/WindowsBuilds.html


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JKR Firefox @ Dec 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Icarus @ Dec 29 2007 said:
> ...



After reading that...yeah...that's terrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Fitzy~


----------



## Kael1 (Dec 30, 2007)

uh Firefox has more security holes then IE these days please actually research instead of being sheep.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 30, 2007)

Yea, which is why I use Opera.


----------



## BakuFunn (Dec 30, 2007)

do i really have to say?


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 30, 2007)

A sig like that is a bumpersticker. Do you know what I do with people that have bumper stickers? I punch them in the face. (Or, just ignore them, whichever is easier)


----------



## iritegood (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Kael1 @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> uh Firefox has more security holes then IE these days please actually research instead of being sheep.



I'm not defending firefox, but don't make baseless claims. I'm not going to disagree with what you said, but stating that with no evidence just makes you sound stupid.

Firefox and Opera are both great in my opinion. The only thing making me reluctant from switching over is extentions.
Firefox's extension system is awesome. You might not believe it - but everytime I tried to look for a certain function, someone's already implemented in extension form.

IE has a similar plug-in feature, but it's absolutely horrible.

Firefox = awesomeness  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Opera = speed

IE = ...
Crappy implementation of standards?


----------



## HippoSheep (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> Added Opera to the polls options.




Thank you. 

And because of yours and some other posts I think I might upgrade to Firefox3.
And yes, of course, thanks to everyone who voted/posted!


----------



## BakuFunn (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> A sig like that is a bumpersticker. Do you know what I do with people that have bumper stickers? I punch them in the face. (Or, just ignore them, whichever is easier)


That is like saying "I hate anyone who has anything remotely similar to a wireless mouse. If they do, I will murder them by sending a MYZR? or atemjin 707-J, which ever one is available."
Nothing wrong with that, huh?


----------



## anime_junkie (Dec 30, 2007)

Firefox of course. The usefulness of Adblock plus (among hundreds of other addons) is just amazing.


----------



## orogastus (Dec 30, 2007)

Why do people like to discuss browsers?

Content is important, not the media.


----------



## gh0ul (Dec 30, 2007)

It's all about the add-ons! i just love the customization for firefox. 
I just cant go back to IE after converting


----------



## HippoSheep (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(gh0ul @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> It's all about the add-ons! i just love the customization for firefox.
> I just cant go back to IE after converting


Pimp'n out your Firefox.


----------



## phoood (Dec 31, 2007)

I would definitely use Opera more often if it had the same hotkeys and quirks as FF.

As for the mentioned security holes in firefox, that might be understandable.  Sofar, I think the number of IE6 users far outnumber the IE7 users (companies, schools, etc already have IE6 patched up with the usual security measures)


----------



## jtroye32 (Dec 31, 2007)

Firefox hands down. ESPECIALLY with Firefox 3 on the way.. Beta 2 is awesome (fixes which greatly improve speed, stability, security and memory usage).


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 31, 2007)

I use Firefox as my primary browser with Opera my secondary. I mainly use Firefox because of the extensions, themes and the fact that I've used Firefox for a long time now and am most comfortable with it

RAM-hungry Firefox is not much of a problem when you have 4 gigs of them


----------



## TLSpartan (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> Netscape 9
> 
> Firefox 2 clone, but it uses way less CPU and RAM (50% sometimes)



Netscape is gone(will be gone Feb 1st).

http://www.australianit.news.com.au/story/...6-15306,00.html


----------



## robi (Dec 31, 2007)

Mostly Firefox. (addicted to AdBlock Plus & Direct Link extensions)

Occasionally Opera and Safari.

On Windows, I stopped using IE when websites were able to install software without user intervention, so it was the Mozilla suite for me.  I was quite happy when the Phoenix project (later Firebird, now Firefox) was started because I didn't care for all the bloat of the entire Mozilla package. 

Around the Firebird days was when I was recommending friends and family to switch---basically to make my life easier. They would screw up their computer with comet cursor, bonzai buddy and all kind of themes and toolbars for IE that it tool ages to fix up. Since it was MY job to get their computer's running faster the least they could do is switch browsers... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm glad IE 7 has improved a lot, and I hear good things about IE 8, but I will not support it until webmasters stop building their sites with only IE users in mind. Standards exist for a reason.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 31, 2007)

oh god

IE got more votes?
I just remembered to make fun of it for only having 1....


----------



## HippoSheep (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rhyguy @ Dec 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Netscape 9
> ...




Good. Netscape is out of the fight in Feb.


----------



## myuusmeow (Jan 1, 2008)

Firefox. I've tried Opera and just don't like it, I don't hate it or anything, but Firefox FTW!


----------



## pasc (Jan 1, 2008)

Opera FTW !

I use Firefox just incase Opera takes 100 hours to boot again or if I ehhmm... * 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * have to do something illeg.... I meant INTELLIGENT !

Yeah, Opera is just great (especially the feature that automatically saves the last opened webpages and the quickaccess.)


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jan 1, 2008)

Always used IE and am fine with it. Its the best for me.


----------



## moozxy (Jan 1, 2008)

I use FF mostly but Opera when I just need to browse on something quickly.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 1, 2008)

I use Safari, as being based over khtml it avoids the main drawback of gecko : slowness... But it's also a lot less robust... I guess there's always a tradeoff.


----------



## tomqman (Jan 1, 2008)

i voted IE but after i voted i downloaded firefox and i must say w00t i love it and the plugins are so good. the reason i got firefox was because of you tempers voted it better than the rest and i must say thanks to you all who voted FireFox


----------



## mkoo (Jan 1, 2008)

Opera
Love built in mail client


----------



## mekaone (Jan 1, 2008)

I use Safari for my Mac. I am on it almost all the time. When at work and almost any where else I use FireFox. What I do is use Portable Apps from portableapps.com on my 2GB thumb drive and FireFox is one of he apps I use. I can use my web browser on any windows machine and keep all my bookmarks and when I unplug it, it leaves no trace that I was on that computer. This is very good for work where I don't want anyone to see or use any of my apps and bookmarks. If Safari was not so fast in loading almost everything I would use FireFox for every computer even Mac. I don't like IE at all.


----------



## HippoSheep (Jan 1, 2008)

Alot of votes for Firefox. 

Remeber: VOTE: "Other"  Safari


----------



## mekaone (Jan 2, 2008)

I did thanks. I think Safari should have been one of the choices.


----------



## Nocturno (Jan 2, 2008)

I´ve used firefox, opera, ie7, and I always go back to maxthon..


----------



## drkshinigami (Jan 2, 2008)

firefox ftw. I use it cause it so many features and its not bulky but, occasionally i Use IE7 for those websites that are prejudice to other web browsers.


----------



## Brainy142 (Jan 2, 2008)

internet exploder sucks but works with anything I use firefox for anything unless i have too. I tried opera, but missed adblock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




get firefox with adblock and NEVER SEE AN AD AGIN


----------



## Icarus (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Brainy142 @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> internet exploder sucks but works with anything I use firefox for anything unless i have too. I tried opera, but missed adblock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, blocking the ads would be the worst thing you can do for the website you visit. You might as well, f*ck off from their website if you're going to do that, cuz they don't really care about you[not talking about GBATemp of course]. GBATemp for instance, you're going on to the forums, downloading stuff, reading news and you aren't paying a cent for all these. But the ads are the main thing that keeps this site up and running. You probably don't know how hard and costy to maintain a website, but if you'll happen to have one in the future, you'll understand. I am pretty sure the websites hates as much as you do when they put up those ads but if the users ain't gonna donate, how are they going to afford for the hosting, domains or servers ? Think about it.


----------



## Urza (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(drkshinigami @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> firefox ftw. I use it cause it so many features and its not bulky but, occasionally i Use IE7 for those websites that are prejudice to other web browsers.


IETab.


----------



## somekool (Jan 2, 2008)

why don't you guys (gbatemp's team) show us the browser stats for this site ?


----------



## PuyoDead (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Icarus @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Brainy142 @ Jan 1 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > internet exploder sucks but works with anything I use firefox for anything unless i have too. I tried opera, but missed adblock
> ...



I can't help but laugh every time I see this logic. You make the false assumption here that if a user sees an ad, they'll click on it. If someone is willing to go through with the effort to install Adblock, it's pretty safe to say they aren't very valuable for clicking on ads. Ads on a site only generate revenue if someone clicks on them.

I use Adblock. Not once, *ever*, have I clicked an ad before Adblock... unless I'm on a site I support. I would randomly click on an ad just to help out. Of course, that's only a few cents. Now that I use Adblock, I simply donate when I have the spare cash. I'm sure my 10-20 bucks helps a little more than the few cents from an ad. But as for sites I'm just following on a link, or reading some blogspam or something, I would have never clicked on their ads anyway. In fact, I'm *saving* them money by saving the bandwidth they would have loaded had I let the ads load on my end.

Also:

"_You know, blocking the ads would be the worst thing you can do for the website you visit. You might as well, f*ck off from their website if you're going to do that, cuz they don't really care about you_"

Yea, I'm sure a site doesn't care about the vast majority of their visitors that don't click on ads. Because you know, that's all a website exists for, is to make money. God forbid they do it for their own enjoyment, or the sharing of knowledge.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 2, 2008)

I wasn't particularly talking about GBATemp anyway. Think like Youtube. It's a great website that allows people to upload videos for free. Why would Youtube allow that? Because you're a potential ad-clicker and you somehow bring them money. Even I sometimes watch those commercial videos that are on the frontpage.

Or IGN. You can get a paid membership and block the ads. Otherwise, you're gonna have to see them. Not all ads needs to be clicked in order for the site to get money. Just you seeing them is enough for them. and I absolutely love IGN, it's a great website, even though the ads sometimes irritate me, I don't blame them. But you blocking that Ad destroys all the purpose of it. 

"In fact, I'm saving them money by saving the bandwidth they would have loaded had I let the ads load on my end."

Besides, this doesn't really make any sense at all because whaeter you block them or not, they're already downloaded and the bandwith is already used. You just don't see it on your browser. It's only a visual thing. 

As I said, sooner or later, somehow is going to click on those ads, accidentally or on purpose. Ads aren't there just to annoy you and give a worse browsing experience. Those websites need money. I am suprised how GBATemp can hold down all these stuff with minimum to none advertisement and I'm really glad to that. But as just I said above, when you'll have your own website, you'll understand that better.


----------



## PuyoDead (Jan 2, 2008)

Ads Don't Generate Money
Adblock Doesn't Scare Me

And in case you're not going to bother reading those, Adblock does prevent the ad from loading in the first place. Nothing is downloaded from the ad server.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(PuyoDead @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> Ads Don't Generate Money
> Adblock Doesn't Scare Me
> 
> And in case you're not going to bother reading those, Adblock does prevent the ad from loading in the first place. Nothing is downloaded from the ad server.


Hahaha, the first one is really funny. Talk about bias. It's a no brainer that the programmer of adblock isn't going to tell you that it's bad to block ads. This line was especially hilarious:

"They also get better statistics and can see *which ads* people find more interesting — without having to estimate the number of people who wouldn’t click any ad."

If adblock blocks all the ads, how are they supposed to get any kind of statistics on which ads they block? That makes absolutely no sense to me. Blog entries like this aren't credible enough for me honestly. I did read both of them though. You know what's ironic though? Even Firefox has ads in it, like the Google search engine and stuff like that are nothing but advertising and that's their way of making money.


----------



## Elrinth (Jan 2, 2008)

seriously, ads is the root to all evil, like that bling with all the damn poker. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hate it!
if I'm surfing videogame sites, I don't want to see commercials. I might aswell turn on my tv. One of the reasons I stopped watching tv is the fact it's so damn stuffed with commercial, makes the movies much longer than they really should be.


----------



## Nero (Jan 3, 2008)

GBAtemp has ads?

I never knew that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Elrinth @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> seriously, ads is the root to all evil, like that bling with all the damn poker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, somebody doesn't get how capitalism works....


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 3, 2008)

On topic: I use firefox, although if there was something better, I'd use it. Once you've got a few choice extensions, it's slower than IE, or at least uses more RAM.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Jan 3, 2008)

It seems to be getting flakier (or maybe my preferences are getting worse and worse) but I still use Camino.


----------



## onneeye (Jan 3, 2008)

I use SeaMonkey. Hardly use IE.


----------



## Brainy142 (Jan 3, 2008)

uh... seamonkey is powered by the scource of firefox... but in an all-in-1 soution 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Interesting

and for that person seeing ads... hahaha I use adblock pro (free for firefox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I never see ads and if i do I can block them forever hahahahaha.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Note for people thinking about going in to firefox (3) "beta" (firefox 2 users can ignore this) the rss for gba temp will NOT work... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  o well.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 3, 2008)

HAIL TO THE FOX!


----------



## Verocity (Jan 3, 2008)

Firefox by far...the add on's and everything is just perfect.


----------



## Jibib (Jan 4, 2008)

I had loads of problems with I.E but firefox has worked perfect for the last year


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 4, 2008)

Ever since I tried Firefox, I don't use IE unless I have to.  It's just a better all-around browsing experience for me, and I almost have to use the built in spellchecker now to make any sense.  The Add-on system and themes make it that much more fun.

And thanks for the tips from other users.  I just installed FF3 b2 and it really is much faster.  Native resumable downloads is a big plus for me as well.


----------



## avant1277 (Jan 4, 2008)

I've been using Opera for years.  I find it faster and more compact than Firefox.  I also really like some of the extra shortcuts like mouse gestures.  I use the ones for back and forward a lot and they work really well.  I only use IE for my online banking website which only supports IE.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 5, 2008)

Love FireFox.  Customizable = good enough for me.


----------



## HippoSheep (Jan 6, 2008)

I guess everybody likes FireFox?


----------



## FaRReR (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(HippoSheep @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> I guess everybody likes FireFox?


Yes, the majority.

*ALL HAIL FIREFOX!!!*


----------



## xShinobi (Feb 10, 2008)

I used to use internet explorer but as soon as i switched to firefox i definitely have found a better experience with firefox, especially with the add-ons. Firefox FTW!


----------



## naes (Feb 10, 2008)

Opera is the best, but a few sites I frequent are just very bad with Opera for some reason, so I use Firefox most the time.


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 10, 2008)

I use Safari because it's fast and blends in with OSX well. Before Leopard I used to use FireFox but it was really slow on my system for some reason.


----------



## beedog19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Another one for Firefox! Tried Opera and still use it from time to time but I definitely prefer Firefox


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 10, 2008)

Firefox pwns all other browsers!


----------



## Smwbigboss (Feb 10, 2008)

Opera is faster and better with system resources, but I mostly use Firefox for adblock plus and greasemonkey.


----------



## sonofx51 (Feb 10, 2008)

another vote for firefox, skin for the win


----------



## Westside (Feb 10, 2008)

I want to say Firefox is 100% better than I.E., but there is only one thing that I.E. has done better that will always keep me half hearted about FF...it was made by teh sexy hands of Bill.


----------



## jgu1994 (Feb 10, 2008)

Sorry to disappoint you westside, but I.E is made by the other bill.


----------



## Smwbigboss (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Icarus @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Dec 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > IE has many security holes, and is slower than Opera. If you like fast things, go for Opera. Much more screen space for the functionality than IE.
> ...


You can't just say "I never seen them, so they must not exist!"
They are there whether you're aware of them or not. And that whole "run protection in the background at all times" mentality is a result of stupid computer illiterate people living in fear of viruses because they're using unsecure software. I'm running Linux and I don't have to worry about viruses because it doesn't have the gaping security holes that Windows has. Neither do the people with Macs.

Also, Internet Explorer doesn't render webpages properly. There is something called the Acid2 test that tests compliance with web standards. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acid_2 

Here is how Opera, Safari and Firefox 3 render it





And here is the failure of IE7


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 11, 2008)

fire fox. it gets me past the schools filters without a proxy


----------



## Urza (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Smwbigboss @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> Also, Internet Explorer doesn't render webpages properly. There is something called the Acid2 test that tests compliance with web standards. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acid_2
> 
> Here is how Opera, Safari and Firefox 3 render it
> 
> ...


Also, Internet Explorer doesn't render political predictions properly. There is something called the Acid2 test that tests validity in prediction algorithms. 

Here is how Opera, Safari and Firefox 3 render it







And here is the failure of IE7


----------



## herbanassault (Feb 15, 2008)

Firefox > THE NET


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Feb 16, 2008)

I use firefox. Faster, and better than IE.


----------



## Regiiko (Feb 20, 2008)

Only grandmas use IE. That's why microsoft is "winning" the browser wars.


----------



## nando (Feb 20, 2008)

safari for me. firefox eats up to much memory and is not as fast. IE sucks from the getgo.


----------



## DrKupo (Feb 20, 2008)

Safari for Mac!


----------



## philthy (Feb 20, 2008)

Firefox FTW!!


----------



## bobrules (Feb 20, 2008)

I vote for Firefox, excellent brwowser with many addons.


----------



## Jaejae (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm a real hard man, I don't need any of this fancy image bullshit, I use retawq.
I masturbate to ASCII porn.

If I'm feeling a little bit soft, I might open up Opera though.


----------



## g.crow (Feb 21, 2008)

lol my (latest) firefox failed all those "acid" tests...


----------



## FaRReR (Feb 21, 2008)

yay, firefox is awesome

IE= 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = :'( = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There should be a yayfirefox smiley

... and also whoever posted last, firefox 2 doesn't pass the test although Gran Paridisio (FF3) does.


----------



## Orc (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(mars77 @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> lol my (latest) firefox failed all those "acid" tests...


My sister is running Firefox 3 Beta 3 and it passed...
(screw this beta though, I want my plugins)


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 22, 2008)

firefoz ftw


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Feb 25, 2008)

I usually use safari .

I am a mac lover!


----------



## Ice Cold (Feb 26, 2008)

Firefox ftw.  Why?  Because it just does.  Everything about it is better than IE.  I've never tried Opera but I'm sure it's not a bad browser either.


----------



## Flameburst (Mar 8, 2008)

Firefox  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cuz of the extensions and themes (aka skins), but I'm alright with Safari. I've gotten a liking for macs too.


----------



## techforumz (Mar 15, 2008)

Firefox all the way!


----------



## Beware (Jun 3, 2008)

When I originally posted in here, I said FF for now, but Opera if FF3 didn't pick up the pace.  FF3 is made of win.  As soon as the official release comes out, it will be my buddy forever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's REALLY great for low-power PCs like the WiBrain I will be getting.


----------



## Trolly (Jun 3, 2008)

FireFox obvvvvs! It's awesome. And I don't mind using Firefox 3 betas, as I don't use any additional plugins for it. Still, it's simple, effective, nice-looking and is the original browser with tabs. Ever since some IT guy introduced me to it I've hated IE. And the new FF is a lot, lot faster than IE.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers to FireFox!


----------



## Prime (Jun 3, 2008)

Firefox hands down.


----------



## blahman (Jun 3, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> FireFox obvvvvs! It's awesome. And I don't mind using Firefox 3 betas, as I don't use any additional plugins for it. Still, it's simple, effective, nice-looking and is the original browser with tabs. Ever since some IT guy introduced me to it I've hated IE. And the new FF is a lot, lot faster than IE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually Firefox isnt the original tabbed browser.
There are a few of them years before firefox did. Opera is one of them, but not the first.


----------



## tuzup (Jun 3, 2008)

Firefox ticks all the boxes for me, i'm liking what i see on version 3 also


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 3, 2008)

I voted for myself.


----------



## Dylan (Jun 6, 2008)

SAFARI FTW


----------

